
Why we're building Compass, a platform combining network science with Slack data - jeffcmohr
https://medium.com/@jeffcmohr/introducing-compass-a-platform-that-combines-network-science-with-slack-data-52ca25cb7158#.ywp4slhkm
======
rymohr
Hi everyone, one of the Compass cofounders and developers here.

We're really excited to roll this out publicly but still a ways out. Happy to
answer any questions.

If you're more interested in the technical side you might enjoy my post
exploring single vs multi-tenant SAAS architectures [1]. Still not convinced
single tenant is going to work but we're going to give it a shot.

Aloha!

[1]: [https://hackernoon.com/exploring-single-tenant-
architectures...](https://hackernoon.com/exploring-single-tenant-
architectures-57c64e99eece#.rhi0mpjhn)

